# Closed Caption on the 625???



## pcstuff (Jan 22, 2007)

For the life of me I can not figure out how to get closed caption working on the 625 receiver. I've been looking for the manual, but it seems we misplaced it.

I've used the search function for this forum, but can only find reference to the 625 having CC capability, but not how to access it.

Thanks!


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

The 625 merely passes the CC signal to the TV. You can check it out on the 625 CC Information page.


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

There is no special task or menu option regarding the 625 that I know of. The unit is always passing through the CC. If you are absolutely certain that the problem is not your TV--and TV's now have something like 5 or so different modes of CC and CC Text, please be sure your TV is set to the correct CC mode--then there is something wrong with the 625, and Dish will replace it.
Let us know what happens.


----------



## Ohioankev (Jan 19, 2006)

DishSubLA said:


> There is no special task or menu option regarding the 625 that I know of. The unit is always passing through the CC. If you are absolutely certain that the problem is not your TV--and TV's now have something like 5 or so different modes of CC and CC Text, please be sure your TV is set to the correct CC mode--then there is something wrong with the 625, and Dish will replace it.
> Let us know what happens.


Is the closed captioning not working on the NPS (Distants) stations ? I think it has something to do on thier end. What I record off KTVU has no CC but i think WAGA gives me CC ... All the other stations my CC works fine on the 625 with (C1) set on my TV.


----------

